# [SOLVED] Serial Mouse with Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have the oddest problem. I just installed Windows just a few days ago and the serial mouse was working fine. Now it only works when it says welcome and once it loads to the desktop it no longer works. I looked at the drivers and they were installed and the serial port is enabled in the bios too. The only think I can do to get it working is to uninstall the driver and reinstall it when Windows starts. But I have to do that every time Windows starts. Does anyone have any suggestions. And just to let you know I just installed this less than half a week ago. That is a clean install.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Serial Mouse with Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2*

did you run the m/b setup disk after installing


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Serial Mouse with Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2*

I don't have a m/b setup disk. And I don't know where to get one either. But I have never had this problem before. I have had Windows installed for over 4 months and it never did this to me.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Serial Mouse with Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2*

you can d/load it from the makers download section for your m/board
have you tried another mouse


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Serial Mouse with Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2*

I can only use the serial mouse or a usb mouse. My Ps/2 ports are fried. And I don't have a usb mouse to use.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Serial Mouse with Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2*

cheap enough to replace
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109156


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Serial Mouse with Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2*

Well I suppose I can go that route eventually. My family is really squeezing money right now and they can't even spare a dollar for me every now and then. I suppose I can get this problem figured out eventually. I am not taking Computer Technology II for no apparent reason you known. I actually know a lot about computers it is just that stuff does not come to me right away. Will post the solution very soon.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Serial Mouse with Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2*

I don't know if anyone will figure out how to fix this so I just said the heck with it. I reformatted my computer and put in my old 60GB hard drive and everything is working fine now. It is not giving me trouble by restarting everyonce in a while or anything else. I am supposing that is a problem with improper installation while I was using a processor that is going out and barely works.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Serial Mouse with Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2*

glad you have it sorted


----------

